# Wyndham Ocean Walk Daytona, North or South Tower?



## moonstone (Oct 10, 2008)

I have 2 units (both 2 bedrm) booked through Extra Vacations with a check-in of Oct.25th. I have read countless reviews on the place but cant find any opinions as to which tower is better. I know the north tower is newer but are the units any different in size, layout, décor? We have family from England joining us there for the week who have never stayed in a North American timeshare so we would like them to be impressed and us not embarrassed! I am thinking of asking for a unit on a higher floor for a good view (& to keep away from the noise of the bars if we end up on the south side of the south tower) but we aren’t adamant about facing the ocean, although it would be nice. 
I don’t even know if my request will be honoured but the woman I spoke with last Feb. (when I called to inquire about the construction work mentioned on RCI‘s site when I was booking) said I should call with my request anyways.
Thanks in advance,
~Diane


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm the first to reply---I hope/suspect more qualified responders will follow.

We stayed at the North tower in January 2007, and the units were pretty nice---NICE VIEWS!!

I should have a TUG review (mine always include golf info in them).

Pat


----------



## jercal10 (Oct 12, 2008)

Many of the so tower units are individually owned. So chances are you will get north tower.


----------

